# CadetPat



## Bergeron 971 (24 Jan 2007)

hey guys, I'm looking for a picture of the new CadetPat (marpat) combats. But with present regulations.
I would like a pic with the Cdt slip-on, and Cadetpat name tape, with a beret, OD or black t-shirt.
I am presently working on the standards of the combat uniform at my CC.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## armyvern (24 Jan 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22875/post-302066.html#msg302066

http://www.cadets.net/pac/2381army/dressreg_e.htm


Search!! Up at the top of your screen, to the right. Type in "cadetpat"


----------



## Danjanou (24 Jan 2007)

Ok question asked and answered .....locked.


----------

